# Leeds - good places/websites to find out about nightschool classes / courses?



## Bingo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey can anyone help please? Am looking for info about doing a woodwork/joinery course and/or spanish lessons but google hasn't turned anything up... I'm in Armley.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 11, 2011)

Here you go -

http://www.swarthmore.edu/


----------



## Bingo (Oct 11, 2011)

Cheers, even tho thats in the States, I found this...
http://www.swarthmore.org.uk/ =D


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## _angel_ (Oct 12, 2011)

I've done Spanish in various places -- Horsforth park lane, high school in Pudsey.....
Also Leeds Met do good language courses, or at least did do (I don't know if they've cut back on this).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2011)

Apologies if stating the obvious, have you had a peruse of Floodlight?

Don't know how comprehensive it is for Leeds, but the London bit is fairly good and has been around since before the interwebs, obviously it was in printed form then.


----------



## Bingo (Oct 12, 2011)

hey that Floodlights pretty good cheers! I think I'm too late for most stuff now tho dagnammit!


----------

